# Unique Horse Colors



## Tennessee

I have a bunch of uniquely colored favorites, but I'll try to keep it limited. 

My absolute favorite is the Strawberry/Red Roan. 











And going along with that roan thing, the Blue Roan. 










Anddddd....the Perlino. I just adore them.











I don't really have a least favorite, but I am not a fan of extremely spotted Appaloosas.


----------



## speedy da fish

I love perlinos too!
my all time fave is bay, boring i know but i love them. They go with any colour tack and equipment!









another i love, flea bitten grey. hard to keep clean but beautiful all the same









and my least fave. would be the pinto (sorry paint lovers). I do see the attraction but i dont think they look very 'tidy' at shows unless they are coloured specific show classes, same goes for appy coat patterns


----------



## Cat

Silver dapple


----------



## mswp27

Oooooh!! Pretty colors!!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

Silver dapple bay with a star and a snip. This stunnig fellow is Dímon frá Neðra-Skarði.

My least favourite ones would be brown. It's just so common. The stallion is gorgeous, however.


----------



## Carleen

I love chocolate palominos.








My least favourite, I guess, would be grey but not because they're not pretty - they're just hard to keep clean!


----------



## SpiritJordanRivers

I must say . . .

I love appaloosas, but the palomino ones are GORGEOUS!








Red Roans are beautiful too . . .








And I think that this horse is just STUNNING!!!! Don't you agree <3 <3 <3


----------



## hillarymorganstovall

here is a chocolate palomino for ya!! 


I really love all colors though!! I really think that chestnut or sorrel is under rated!!! they are gorgeous... bay too!!! 











this is my baby


----------



## SarahHershey

I am a huge sucker for dapple grey and white paints..










They are REALLY hard to find pictures of.. so just imagine more dapply spots.. lol


----------



## hillarymorganstovall

SpiritJordanRivers, I have NEVER seen a palomino appy!!!!! omg... thats so awesome!!! 


buckskin pinto


















bay roan


----------



## corinowalk

I dont think we ever pinpointed exactly his color...some kinda roan 

RIP Rebel 1/8/10

But my new favorite is true black...i know he doesnt look it all the way in this picture...he was still losing a bit of his coat.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip

My favorite color is bay with CHROME! I also like Backs, Duns, Buckskins, and Roans. But deep down inside, I have a thing for palominos. I own 3, all on accident.


----------



## Rissa

I'm rather fond of Eric's color and I've been told it's unusual.


----------



## mswp27

Pretty pretty horses! Thanks guys!


----------



## mom2pride

I really like chestnuts and Bays...I know, kinda boring...Lol!! Chrome is a bonus, but not a necessity...brains, and decent build are a little higher than color in my book...

My mare...








Bay Tobiano filly I had several years ago...





Arabian that I used to show...still owned by my family...




My rainbow bridge horse, Pride...


----------



## Jacksmama

Steely Dan

I LOOOOOVE Grullos! Someday, I WILL have one,lol. Providing I can find one with good conformation, temperament, ability, etc...lol. They're pretty rare in the RMH/KMH breeds. I of course love my mahogany bay boy too!


----------



## damnedEvans

Favorite colors :

1. Grulla








2. Gray with black mane and tail








3. Dapple bay I guess








4. Chocolate with flaxen mane and tail








Least favorite colors:

1. Leopard pattern 








2. Flea bitten gray


----------



## damnedEvans

I realized I made a mistake at #3. Wanted to say dapple buckskin not dapple bay.


----------



## riccil0ve

I love the blue roan Tennessee posted. Beautiful! Basically, I don't like the "boring" colors; bay, chestnut, etc. I love grays, though, especially dappled grays. I love color, all kinds of Appy's. I do not like Paints like the one sdf posted, I like Paints like mine with more solid splashes. [Notice the other horse, my bay Qh filly, haha.]









I also like Paints with more color than white, like Spirit posted, as well as pali-paints.


----------



## riccil0ve

I also like the Knabstruppers or whatever it's called. The dalmation horse. =]










As well as brindled horses.



















And the badger face. =]


----------



## lilkitty90

i love most horse colors. but i'll try to go easy on the list and pictures:wink:
First is EVERY Appaloosa!! 
especially Varnish roans:








and the Brown Leopard Spotted Appaloosa:








And the Snowflake Appaloosa:









i love all paints! like ours

especially Sabinos like mine!








i love Paliminos like already posted!
the colors i dislike are the Dull looks Bays and Sorrels this is sad as sparta is going to shed out as either a bay or a sorrel/chesnut!
















However!! i do love the Bays that have great contrast between the black and brown! and i love the bright shiny chesnuts that look like copper!
















ok thats enough for now! but i'll probably be back lol


----------



## AustinStorm

I love all colors, but my least favorite is the ghost face or white face of any paint or pinto. They just look scary to me. These are my babes. The rang in color is just so interesting. The gray is really a silver grey & white. Its really quite nice, but hard to keep clean.


----------



## wild_spot

As long as the horse is built well then the colour usually sits well on them, no matter what it is.

However, favourites... I love the champagnes. My favourite Champagne stallion, Driftwood Traveller (Amber Champagne):










I also love blue roans, deep gold coloured palominos, deep gold coloured buckskins.

I'm a sucker for a bright chestnut with socks and a wide blaze. Actually any horse with socks and a wide blaze. I also love dark brown horses - They dapple up something lovely in summer!

My least favourite colour would be bay.


----------



## mswp27

Thanks guys! Post as many pictures as you would like, there's no limit. I love pictures!


----------



## masatisan

Dark horses with light muzzles bother me to no end, no matter how pretty the horse is I just cant get past the fact that they're coloured like mules!

Horse...








horse...









Mule!









Same colour (almost, couldn't find a good mule example)!

There's a horse where I board her name is Dark Fox Dream, colour-wise she is the prettiest chestnut I have ever seen (compare Romance the "regular" chestnut to the right)







Here's a better view of the baby her name is Whisper:








Also I really like splash overos (couldn't find a lot of good pics):


----------



## lilkitty90

^ beautiful paints! and also to you! i can't stand that lighter color either! especially when the horse is REALLY dark and the muzzle and eye coloring are really light! but i love mules to no end lol and something else i love is fully colored horses with blue eyes like cloudmystiques horse mystique! and blue eyed buckskins. those are sooo beautiful!


----------



## riccil0ve

AustinStorm said:


> I love all colors, but my least favorite is the ghost face or white face of any paint or pinto.


I don't like bald faced paints either, especially when they have blue eyes. I love blue eyes, but when they are on dark skin/hair, NOT white or pink.

The member Gillian has a horse, Zeus, who is colored "mule" colored, and I think he's a beautiful horse, haha. And besides, what's wrong with mules? Teehee.


----------



## Arksly

I like grullas alot. I just think they are cool.








I also like black chestnuts... There is one at my old barn and he is my absolute favorite horse!!!








I don't really like appaloosas with blanket markings


----------



## haviris

I think it's moved abit away from the title, not really sure what colors would be considered unique, I guess Champagne qualifies. Truethfully it's not the colors I like, but the right shades of that color, I can find favorite shades in every color! But I don't think there are any colors that I like all shades. I'm not going to say what I don't like, I'm sure if my horse was that color it would suddenly become quite beautiful to me (atleast that individual would)!

I like a nice bright red bay w/ high black stockings, Bright red sorrel w/ flaxen mane, shiny true black, etc.

Duns and buckskin duns are among my very favorite, Splash whites are my favorite pattern.

However, if I have to pick a very favorite color(s), Golden palomino,








And grulla, this shade! (not the best pic, still some winter coat, hard to find one that really shows the color),


----------



## hillarymorganstovall

riccil0ve said:


> The member Gillian has a horse, Zeus, who is colored "mule" colored, and I think he's a beautiful horse, haha. And besides, what's wrong with mules? Teehee.


I am the same way!!!! I don't like the ones with the pink skin though some I do like reguardless..... 

The one havirus posted of the palomino bald face is cute even though he's light..... 

And I LOOOVE the ones with the mule face!!!! they are little cuties


----------



## JumpsxGlory

wild_spot said:


> As long as the horse is built well then the colour usually sits well on them, no matter what it is.
> 
> However, favourites... I love the champagnes. My favourite Champagne stallion, Driftwood Traveller (Amber Champagne):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also love blue roans, deep gold coloured palominos, deep gold coloured buckskins.
> 
> I'm a sucker for a bright chestnut with socks and a wide blaze. Actually any horse with socks and a wide blaze. I also love dark brown horses - They dapple up something lovely in summer!
> 
> My least favourite colour would be bay.


I love Champagnes as well!!! And when you add that to a pinto whoo wee!!!


----------



## SpeedDemon

This is my favorite colour and very unique, don't have any least favorites really


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

My absolute favorite color has always been any sort of buckskin pinto, but the splashier the better. Throw on some blue eyes and he could be the fugliest horse around, I'd still buy him! :lol:


----------



## ChevyPrincess

First of all, I am a color lover. I love paint and appaloosas, all colors, and all the colors have already basically been shown. But what I think is truly unique, is the pintaloosa. A breed yes, but they have such unique coats. 



















I own 1 apploosa, 2 paints, one is white-faced with blue eyes, and 1 pintaloosa who just looks like an appaloosa. I think my favorite feature to have though, is blue eyes.


----------



## JackofDiamonds

The most unique colour i have owned was a Strawnerry roan but you could have sworn she was a palomino roan  She was so golden!



but i am a deffinate sucker to dapple greys  thats mostly all i own at the moment 

And my least would have to be a chestnut. Because there are so many coulour tones and it hard to get the nice reich red vibrant so to me they look dull.


----------



## JackofDiamonds

SpeedDemon said:


> This is my favorite colour and very unique, don't have any least favorites really


He has a connie head!!!  does he have it in there somewhere?


----------



## ShutUpJoe

I don't really like plain sorrels. I LOVE bald faces on black horses and I love blue eyes on black horses. My favorite horse color is black! I'm not really a paint fan either...... I just like the contrast of the black and whites. 

I love this:








This:

















This is Bold Breck. He lives a couple hours away from me. I love his coloring!


















This is his stable mate Lively Leo. Although I'm not a big fan of red based colors I do like his deep red coloring. He does throw nice looking babies!


----------



## SlickDirtyDancin

One of my geldings, Chase. He is a sorrel medicine hat tovero paint with blue eyes and the sabino gene. He has a ton of "paw prints" on his rear too.:









Then my blood bay tovero arab/paint mare, Shasta. She is Chase's half sister and is sabino as well:









My other gelding, Peppy. Buckskin BS Paint. He has a dorsal stripe and barring that doesn't really show up in this photo:









Now I don't own this last one but I used to board with him before he was sold. He's beautiful! Leopard Buckskin POA:


----------



## Mickey4793

Favorite- Flea Bitten gray, cause that's what my guy is. I love his flecks of chestnut that are distributed all over his body, he has so many of them that he is sometimes mistaken for an appaloosa!

Least Favorite- [Flea Bitten] gray. What a pain in the rear to keep clean!!


----------



## Hrsegirl

My absolute favorite has got to be a black and white paint, more black than white, or a grulla. 

This is my gelding, Cherokee.








And this is our new mare. She doesn't have a name yet. :S










And my least favorite is a Sorrel. Just not a fan of them.


----------



## franknbeans

Love most colors, just because I love horses, but my favorite HAS to be mine... Not really sure what he is, some say silver dapple, but he doesn't have a silver mane, so......not too sure.


----------



## speedy da fish

My all time favorite colour is bay!

But there are some funky ones which I love!

Sable cream dun (bay with champagne, cream and dun genes!)









Grey appies and pintos, always a sense of mystery

















Also love the sooty gene, for what is does
Sooty Palomino, great example!
















and sooty bay, which im sure my boy is, but i dont know as yet









and pangare, there is someone on the forum who has a pangare draft?


----------



## ShutUpJoe

I see the last color a lot in Haflingers.


----------



## Clair

Dappled/sooty Buckins!
And just plain ol' buckskins!

Check this vanner out! this is Duke from MVP













*Droool*


----------



## JackofDiamonds

Clair said:


> Dappled/sooty Buckins!
> And just plain ol' buckskins!
> 
> Check this vanner out! this is Duke from MVP *Droool*


 
I deffinatley agree with you on that one!!! (i wonder if they would notice if one day he went missing form his paddock) lol.. Gorgeous!!


----------



## my2geldings

Rissa said:


> I'm rather fond of Eric's color and I've been told it's unusual.


Those photos would make anyone be head over heals with that color. Stunning!


----------



## Lonestar22

Clair said:


> Dappled/sooty Buckins!
> And just plain ol' buckskins!
> 
> Check this vanner out! this is Duke from MVP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Droool*


 
OMG. I WANT HIM!!! Gypsy MVP is located in Katy Texas, wich is about 45 mins from my house. which mean that horse will be in my pasture in sayyy....2 hrs? ****.


----------



## QHDragon

Hm, my favorite is gray for sure. 

Love gray pintos:



























Too bad she will eventually go entirely white/gray (her white was true white, pink skin everywhere)

And "regular" gray. He was actually a flea-bitten which is my least favorite of all the forms of gray, however it made keeping him looking clean a little easier...but not much.



















I like chestnuts, but only if they have at least socks, preferably high stockings and big blazes!



















My number one favorite color (other than gray) is red dun. Just love it.




























This guy's color was kind of cool, not sure what you would call it. Brown?






















My least favorite is bay, just too plain for me. Dark bays are okay, but don't really care for any other color of bay.



















I also don't like palomino, cremello, perlino, etc.


----------



## speedy da fish

^ In the UK we would call what you call 'brown', 'black bay'. My boy is that colour in the winter, but sheds out to be a mahogany bay 

This is Barney B, he was/is a Palomino, Isabella Palomino I think. But his mane and tail darkened as he aged.


----------



## speedy da fish

sorry for double posting. Finn is black bay (brown)


----------



## Carleen

I just came across this picture.. this little guy's got really neat markings


----------



## dressagebelle

So I have no idea what color this horse (Zim) actually is, but I'm thinking sooty chestnut, or bay. I'm also adding a picture of his half brother, for reference. They are both Welsh Ponies, and they share the same dad, but different mom I believe. I do not know what colors their parents are though, but I really like Zim's coloring. He is the first horse with the light mane and tail. I don't have a close up but his mane and tail have darkish hairs spread throughout the mane, so its not all light colored hairs.
http://www.horseforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=41404&stc=1&d=1285099796
http://www.horseforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=41406&stc=1&d=1285099822


----------



## dressagebelle

Hmm.. You also can't see it with his winter coat, but he's got sooty colored legs, and since this picture has been taken, he's gotten significantly darker, he's now almost dark bayish looking. And I honestly am not that big of a fan of the champagne colored horses, they they can look nice.


----------



## paintluver

I love Buckskins, Duns, Grullas, Paints/Pintos (any), and dapple grey with black mane and tail.
I don't like Most appys (Sorry) and Chestnuts/sorrels (Unless they have socks/stripes and a flaxen mane and tail).


----------



## QHDragon

This is an appy that I may start leasing if the stars align just right. Not sure what color he is, chestnut maybe? In the daylight he looks kind of rose colored.


----------



## Gidget

I love blue roans! *drools*


----------



## mliponoga

Oh let's see, the list is long...Grulla, Buckskin, Dun, Palomino, Blue Roan, Dappled Gray w/ black pts ummm...I'm sure there's plenty more, but I would have to say my two favorites are Grulla and Dun. I'll own both by next year is the plan, already have my grulla  This kind of shows her dapples too


----------



## dressagebelle

^^I want to steal your dog, he/she is soo cute. I love dobies. Drooling over a dog on a horse forum lol  the horse is also very cute love the stockiness.


----------



## CaptainLiecy

My horse Scooby is a really dark brown, nearly black in winter, but he sheds out to a lovely bay in summer  I really love it, as soon as I start getting sick of black, he turns bay and vice versa hahaha. But I don't like how he looks clipped...ugh haha
Brown is apparently the colour to have in my pony club group at the moment ahahaha, we're going to make a musical ride team and it's going to look awesome!


----------



## x Branded Heart x

Ahaha i think this is the cutest little pony ever!! M&M is an ex- jumper pony. A dappled chocolate with flaxen mane and tail. Interesting colour!


----------



## x Branded Heart x

This is rebel, a dappled steel grey. But he has some brown points so I'm not sure what that would be considered.


----------



## Clair

Gotta put my guy in-
I guess he'd be classified under "funny-colored chestnuts."
Or "chestnuts who try and look like duns but forget the stripe and zebra legs!"
Fondly called a "Bucknut" or a "Chesskin"

Kelty


----------



## Remali

I love unusual horse colors! My very favorites are roans and palominos....


----------



## aspin231

ShutUpJoe said:


> I don't really like plain sorrels. I LOVE bald faces on black horses and I love blue eyes on black horses. My favorite horse color is black! I'm not really a paint fan either...... I just like the contrast of the black and whites.
> 
> I love this:


I KNOW THIS HORSE!!! Hehehe. Lol. He lives about 2 hours away from me. Something about Jackpot in his name, right? Anyways, you should have posted a pic of him in action. So much prettier.
PS- I've pet him on the nose. And his babies are beautiful!


----------



## aspin231

Sorry, I'm flooding.
Custom Chrome Sport Horses
This is him. I know it's off topic, but he's so gorgeous!


----------



## GeminiJumper

My favorite colors are:

Dapple grays









Palominos (especially chocolate!)


----------



## highlander

I love the colour of my youngster, he's a very deep red but in summer he gets lemon patches on his sides, with two blue eyes its gorgeous! That maybe bias


----------



## Remali

I also love deep rich chestnuts....


----------



## Cheshire

My favourite colour ever is bay.  But as for some more exotic colours...

Frame overo.

















I'm not sure what pattern this is called, but these types of crisp, clean markings on paints I absolutely love.









Appies with especially loud markings:









Bay roans:











The horse below is my "exotic colour" dream horse, basically, sans the stallion part.









Black warmbloody type with chrome? Yes please!


----------



## ilyTango

My very favourite colour type is pinto. I love tri-coloured pintos-that is, ones with three colours (such as Tango, very bottom).

I also *LOVE* buckskin paints. I really want one at some point in my life.
Google Image Result for http://www.elite-stables.com/Buckskin079M.jpg

I also like black, but not as much as pintos.

I'd have to say my least favourite colour is chestnut. Or brown. Bay is kind of in the middle. They're all just so plain. And I dislike the Appy spotted coat-I don't know why. And pintos with white faces and blue eyes. Not only are they ugly and get sunburnt easily, the blue eyes make them look spooked and creepy.


----------



## darrenvale

I love a piebald, and I think this mare is beautifully marked!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

I love dunalino's! I think they're so so so so so pretty!!!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

oh and I don't like blue eyes! They're freeky!


----------



## ChevyPrincess

Cheyennes mom said:


> oh and I don't like blue eyes! They're freeky!


Aw! come on! Lol


----------



## Cheyennes mom

haha sorry! lol on people it looks awsome on horses..... haha hey I have a question about blue eyes, does it nessasarily mean that they have problems with their eyes or is it just kinda there because?


----------



## ChevyPrincess

I have had heard people not liking horses with blue eyes becuase their eyes are more sensitive to light, and can be spookier. But I have a mare with blue eyes and she acts like any normal horse, except her blue eye on her white skin always collects junk in it.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

hmm... okay cuz I've heard both ways that it's just the colour and how they're born, and because they are blind or sensative!


----------



## wyominggrandma

Blue roan is my favorite, especially with no brown or sorrel mixed in. We also have a Paint and a sorrel, but someday would love to get a grey, my hubby loves that color


----------



## omgpink

Cheyennes mom said:


> I have a question about blue eyes, does it nessasarily mean that they have problems with their eyes or is it just kinda there because?


Not necessarily. It;s kind of just like with us. Our eyes can be either brown, blue, hazel, etc. Same with horses. I work with a filly who has 2 blue eyes and nothing is wrong her vision, she's just a normal horse. Though, some horses with blue eyes can have a higher sensitivity to light. THe rescue I work at has a Grulla mare who has hazel eyes. So it's just like with us, they can just have different eye colors. 

*Filly I'm working with, Leyla, two blue eyes:*









*One of her eyes:*









*Breeze, Grulla with hazel eyes:*









I don't have any close ups of her eye but you can kind of tell in that photo.


Some of my favorite colored horses reside at the rescue I work at:
*Illusion, buckskin mare with one brown eye and one blue eye:*









*Harley, red roan:*









*Angelina, dapple grey:*









*Shiloh, seal brown:*









*Mikey, bay:*









Friends horses:
*Trainers horse, Touche, palomino paint:*









*My friends colt, buckskin paint:*









I have a question. What color do you guys think Gulliver is? It always stumps me :/


----------



## smrobs

Ooh, Gulliver is stunning. I would probably call him a Buckskin with pangare. What a unique color.

The only horse colors that I really don't like are grays and those orangey colored sorrels. My fave's are the darker colored horses

Dark Bays:








He tends to switch from a dark bay in winter to a bright bay in summer LOL.

Non-faded blacks of course









Deep, rich buckskins









And I am learning to love the darker, richer chestnuts (though I prefer a star to a blaze, noses burn too easy around here).









My favorite unique color is either a buckskin roan









or a blue roan (re-posting the same one as Tennessee because I really love one that is all scarred up like that. Gives them more personality and makes them look like an outlaw LOL).


----------



## darrenvale

buckskin?? is it basically dun? x


----------



## ChevyPrincess

A dun would have a dorsal stripe down it's back.


----------



## smrobs

I do know that our terms are different from yours but here, a buckskin is a horse with a yellow or gold body color and black/dark brown points (mane, tail, ears, and legs). There is no dorsal stripe and no leg barring, which here are sure signs of a dun horse.

Buckskin:
http://www.ultimatehorsesite.com/colors/buckskin.html

Dun:
http://www.equusite.com/articles/basics/colors/colorsDun.shtml


----------



## darrenvale

we had a dun (see below) and he didn't have any kind of dorsal stripe?


----------



## smrobs

I think over there, the term "dun" covers all colors of horses with dark points except for bays. I think that your 'dun' includes duns (with dorsal stripes) and buckskins too. Nothing bad, just a difference in terminology .


----------



## darrenvale

Yeah I think you are right  I have never heard of buckskin before now x


----------



## ChevyPrincess

Wow, lol. You guys keep things simple =) Lucky!


----------



## smrobs

No kidding. Over here, we have to complicate everything with dun and buckskin and dunskin and dunalino. LOL.


----------



## dressagebelle

I also happen to love my Arab, though I know that at some point she is really going to lighten out. I hope that she retains her dark mane, and semi dark tail. Not normally a fan of grey horses, but I love her personality.
http://www.horseforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=41715&stc=1&d=1285463377


----------



## haviris

Personally I'm glad we complicate things, I like knowing the different colors, and knowing what color another person is talking about. 

Although I do admit they tend to try an complicate the pinto patterns way more then needed. What I mean is blazes, stars, white feet, etc. As far as I'm concerned a blaze is just a blaze! A tobiano is still just a tobiano even even w/ a blaze.


----------



## Bec

Love this bloke


















Both are at my agistment.


----------



## Eliz

I LOVE a fiery red chestnut or a deep, rich bay. 
I also love grey horses because they are so many different colors in their life as they grey


----------



## darrenvale

Is pinto just like a piebald or skewbald?


----------



## Cheyennes mom

wow lots of you don't like sorrals! I don't blame you! I used to not like chestnuts or anything like that either, until I saw my lease! OMG she's SO CUTE!!! The marking on her forehead adds so much charictor to her! Now I love Sorrals! Sorral makes Chestnut sound so much better too so I call Cheyenne sorral not chestnut! It doesn't make a difference in her colour at all but still!


----------



## Moonieandme

*Cremellos!*

Ah im a sucker for cremellos

this is Moonshine's 
"Mama! Mama! Mama! ...hi." Face


----------



## kim_angel

Moonshine is adorable!!


----------



## xxEmilyxx

I'm really curious...what does it mean when people say "chrome"? Also, I always thought Spirit from the movie was a buckskin...but he has a dorsal stripe? Hahah.


----------



## Sahara

My favorite horse in the world.............









and I love my mare's color...dun tobiano


----------



## smrobs

Emily, I am most familar with the term chrome being used to describe a solid colored horse (not paint or appy) that has a substantial amount of white on them; blaze face, 3 or 4 socks, etc. Also, the movies do tend to screw up a lot of things. They call him a buckskin but technically, he would be a dunskin I guess since buckskins never have that prominant of a dorsal stripe. At least I think his is prominent, it has been a long time since I've seen the movie.


----------



## Deerly

I love this horse! Chromey and gorgeous dun!

My favorites are duns, golden palominos and grullas. 

Although for some reason my "dream horse" would probably be a big tall dark bay horse with sharp white markings.


----------



## Citrus

*Gorgeous!!*



aspin231 said:


> Sorry, I'm flooding.
> Custom Chrome Sport Horses
> This is him. I know it's off topic, but he's so gorgeous!


This horse is beyond stunning!! What a presence he has


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Deerly- That horse looks like a bronze/golden horse!!!! that's beautiful!


----------



## DragonDawn

I usually go by the motto that "a good horse is never a bad color". And that if a horse is well built and healthy even the dullest of colors will look good. But saying that I do have some favorite colors.
Deep Liver Chestnut
http://www.freewebs.com/zadahanarabians/Simeon Salil_by KC-large.jpg

The Metallic sheen 
http://www.feracheval.com/races_chevaux/gd_akhal.jpg
or
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_abIiUtUC04g/SUl2AGnU9iI/AAAAAAAAAEs/Cb97J6xg4XE/s400/akhal-teke1.jpg

I also Love this girl a Silver Grulla, I really like what the Silver gene does to ANY color!
http://www.horseville.com/photos/main/254782.jpg

Those are just a few of my Favs. As for dislikes I'm not really fond of Bald faces on any color mainly because i just don't like Pink eyes!


----------



## equiniphile

I love brindles:


















And richly-colored palominos:


















And flashy Paints:


















And just a sharp-lookin' bay:










And I must say this silver dapple is jaw-dropping :shock:


----------



## kaya

My all time favorite would be the black with LOTS of crome! (wish i had a black draft)


----------



## HopalongCassidy

JackofDiamonds said:


> I deffinatley agree with you on that one!!! (i wonder if they would notice if one day he went missing form his paddock) lol.. Gorgeous!!


He was for sale. For a limited time.


----------



## HopalongCassidy

I have many colors i like but i'll give you three.

First is Dappled greys. I like the deep dapples but any works
http://www.bergoiata.org/fe/horses/Horse Dapple Grey Cantering Left.jpg
http://static.desktopnexus.com/thumbnails/132495-bigthumbnail.jpg
And on the dappled i like different forms. Like this guy:
http://www.caseyaffleck.com/ls/dapgrypaint5.jpg
&
http://www.diddakoi.com/cdm/waitinginthewings_aug400.jpg

My second is greys: Just plan greys. the darker the better or light.
http://www.freewebs.com/myhiohavenhorsefarm/Smokey_295x320.jpg
http://images.ponyaday.com/2008W/2008-01-16-grey-connemara-pony.jpg
http://static.desktopnexus.com/thumbnails/136862-bigthumbnail.jpg
http://image08.webshots.com/8/9/84/12/148198412gJOSdT_fs.jpg

And my third is anything with dapples: HEHE i got a thing for dapples like i said i like deep dapples
http://www.ultimatehorsesite.com/images_colors/palomino5.jpg
http://www.ultimatehorsesite.com/images_colors/buckskin5.jpg
And it goes on and on with the dapples.

Also doesn't this horse look like Spirit out of the movie Spirit 
http://i758.photobucket.com/albums/xx227/HowrseRyder/Horses/HorseBuckskinLusitano.jpg


----------



## sitbacnroc

My favorite would be a nice black, here's Jozie. She's black at the moment, but starting to grey out!


and I adore the golden palominos, I'm lucky my grandfather has one! 


and I have to say I love dappled buckskin, that's what one of our boarders is and I love riding him.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip

Black going gray. He has a reversed blaze.


----------



## xXscottytheappyXx

*Scotty*

My boy Scotty is definatley a UNIQUE pattern, i just love appaloosas (sorry about the rainbow chook on his back its just the photo i happened to have :lol: )


----------



## ponyboy

Most favorite: Flaxen chestnut.
Least favorite: Frame.


----------



## liv913

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## abi

would annnnnyyybody mind if i borrowed some of your photos to draw??

i was looking for some unusual funky horses to draw/ink, some of the pics (non stock photos) posted on here are stunning!!


----------



## Remali

Ohhh my gawd I LOVE that chicken on the horse!!!

And, what a gorgeous horse.


----------



## karliejaye

I am really glad to see I'm not the only one who puts chickens on the horses! Though our chickens aren't nearly as cool. Is that a Silky? Or a Polish?


----------



## dressagebelle

I worked at a place that had a mini petting zoo. The chickens rarely ventured near the horses, but they'd ride on the back of the goats. It was hilarious to see the goat butting heads and the chickens just hanging on their back ends trying not to fall off. I wish I had some pictures.


----------



## ponyroll

My favorite patterns usually occur on horses that are chimeric in nature. Brindle and tri-colored paint horses are just stunning! Dunbar's Gold is my favorite brindle horse; Natal Clasi is a close second. Here is a nice article about Dunbar and the mare Sharp One: http://instructor.mstc.edu/instructor/MKundinger/oneinamillion.pdf.

I also cannot wait for the filly 'KT Gun in a Million' to grow up. Her coloring is phenomenal! She tested negative for both chimerism and the dun factor. Her foals should be interesting! Here is the little girly:


----------



## CuriousWillowLad

I love greys, mostly dapple and steal greys. However I'm also a softy for palominos.
Black, piebald and skewbald were a least favourite of mine, but then I have come across some lovely horses of these colours. 

My current horse is a chocolate dun, which I love, and it seems to change from winter to summer, sometimes he looks more sliver than chocolate!


----------



## Chance365

Amazing color!


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming

speedy da fish said:


> and pangare, there is someone on the forum who has a pangare draft?


Well I know this is a super old post, but the thread popped up under new posts, and I took a look starting from the first page. 

I know this guy!!

I guess it's his claim to fame to have been featured on a color genetic page run by a friend of mine who asked to use the picture. It was the very first one I ever took, the very first day I brought him home. :wink:


----------

